# Priority 2 Applicants 176 (SMP)



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I am creating this thread for all the peoples who fall in priority 2 (176) SMP . Current processing time is about 6 to 12 months but i wish they will finish it up before the end time limit  . Please share our Time line, queries and experience here that will be helpful for all of us. I heard that 176 SMP applications launched before 13 December 2010 is in processing now ( but not sure , Please confirm this? ) .
Fingures are crossed . . . 

My time line is;
IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009| EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010| SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010| SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010| ...... lane:

Cheers !!!

Asif


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi asif

i applied in sept 2008 but have not got my visa yet.. i think i might be the pnly one from around that time who has not got her visa


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi asif
> 
> i applied in sept 2008 but have not got my visa yet.. i think i might be the pnly one from around that time who has not got her visa


Hi Anj, get ready , you are getting your visa within few weeks  . . . . Waiting is over for all 176 kin of folks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i hope so too


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi friends,

I applied for 176 visa since July 2010 but my sponsorship from WA was approved by DIAC only on December 2010 as the SMP wasn't released untill then. afterwards , i was set to priority 2, and now i'm just waiting to get a CO, i just wonder how long do i have to wait ...


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Mirette said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied for 176 visa since July 2010 but my sponsorship from WA was approved by DIAC only on December 2010 as the SMP wasn't released untill then. afterwards , i was set to priority 2, and now i'm just waiting to get a CO, i just wonder how long do i have to wait ...


Dear Mirette, 
I think now DIAC full concentration is focused on Priority 1 and Priority 2 applicants and these words give me more hope in the content of *Priority Processing Arrangements for General Skilled Migration Visas*

"The new arrangements apply to all visa applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Applications in lower priority groups cannot be processed further until those in higher priority groups are finalised in accordance with the priority processing direction."


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

mshahzad said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am creating this thread for all the peoples who fall in priority 2 (176) SMP . Current processing time is about 6 to 12 months but i wish they will finish it up before the end time limit  . Please share our Time line, queries and experience here that will be helpful for all of us. I heard that 176 SMP applications launched before 13 December 2010 is in processing now ( but not sure , Please confirm this? ) .
> Fingures are crossed . . .
> 
> ...


hi asif,

I applied Victoria sponsorship in November 2010 and 176 online visa application submitted in 1st week of Dec 2010.... still waiting for CO.

Nadeem


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi asif,
> 
> I applied Victoria sponsorship in November 2010 and 176 online visa application submitted in 1st week of Dec 2010.... still waiting for CO.
> 
> Nadeem


Although a bit late to inform, here is an update from my end:

VIC applied: May 2010 | VIC granted Nov 2010 | 176 Applied Nov 2010 2nd week | CO allocated,Medicals-PCC requested 4rd week of Nov 2010 | 176 Grant 2nd week Dec 2010..cheers


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

oz_sg10 said:


> Although a bit late to inform, here is an update from my end:
> 
> VIC applied: May 2010 | VIC granted Nov 2010 | 176 Applied Nov 2010 2nd week | CO allocated,Medicals-PCC requested 4rd week of Nov 2010 | 176 Grant 2nd week Dec 2010..cheers


Dear oz_sg, thanks for update، many many congrats. its really amazing you got your visa in only two monts, it sounds great. But you are really lucky guy. By the way can you please share with us about your very fast processing? 
Good luck dude for your future.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

mshahzad said:


> Dear oz_sg, thanks for update، many many congrats. its really amazing you got your visa in only two monts, it sounds great. But you are really lucky guy. By the way can you please share with us about your very fast processing?
> Good luck dude for your future.


Thanks mshahzad.. I dont know how true but i beleive the only reason for the fast processing was the VIC sponsorship..


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

oz_sg10 said:


> Thanks mshahzad.. I dont know how true but i beleive the only reason for the fast processing was the VIC sponsorship..


hhhmmmm , Lets see, how they will treat SA sponsorship ..... I wish i can also get the same kind of time line .....


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

*Recent Update from DIAC*

*Most recent updates from DIAC for the 176 (Priority 2) applicants :*



Priority 2 State Migration Plan*:

(* State migration Plan currently available for VIC, ACT, NT, QLD, Tas, WA & SA)

All Priority 2 applications from VIC, ACT, NT, QLD and Tas lodged on or before 13 December 2010 have been allocated.

For applications with an occupation on the Western Australia State Migration Plan the current allocation dates are as below -

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged): 12 November 2008 VE 176 (paper): 12 November 2008

Following the announcement of the SA State Migration Plan on 5 January 2011, allocation of SA SMP applications will commence in the week beginning 17 January 2011.

*Allocation of WA and SA SMP applications will then continue until all applications lodged on or before 13 December 2010 are allocated. At this time the allocation of Priority 2 applications will continue for all states based on date of application.*

Cheers !!!


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Most recent updates from DIAC for the 175 (Priority 3) applicants : *a bit sad for 175 applicants . . *
Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group 2 have already been allocated. 

Allocation of Priority Group 3 applications will recommence once all onhand Priority Group 2 applications have been allocated. Any application that was previously Priority Group 4 that is now eligible for Priority Group 3 processing which was lodged before the 14 January 2009 will be allocated first once Priority Group 3 allocations resume.


----------



## Nad (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all, 

I applied for state sponsored visa 176 nomination for Canberra on 9th Feb 2011. My nominated occupation is "Office manager". Which is limited for that reason i had to get it verified once i cleared vetassess and IELTS ( band:8). 
i was wondering:

1)how much time will it take to get the visa?
2) do they do another job verification once a CO is allocated?

cheers


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Nad said:


> 1)how much time will it take to get the visa?



Time for 176 is about 10-12 months if your occupation lies in P2 ,Also it may vary due to HR and LR countries. For HR countries the security checks only may go up to 6 months.



Nad said:


> 2) do they do another job verification once a CO is allocated?


yeah they do, for one of my friend his CO directly have sent a mail to his x-company HR manager for his job verification and later his X manager disclose that matter to him. For me i am not sure either they did or not as my company HR didn't update me about it


----------



## Nad (Apr 4, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> Time for 176 is about 10-12 months if your occupation lies in P2 ,Also it may vary due to HR and LR countries. For HR countries the security checks only may go up to 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they do, for one of my friend his CO directly have sent a mail to his x-company HR manager for his job verification and later his X manager disclose that matter to him. For me i am not sure either they did or not as my company HR didn't update me about it


Dear mshahzad, 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

*Apply online for 176*

Hi Guys

I got my SS from Victoria on 5 Apr 2011.

I am applying online and just wonder what needs to be send to DIAC.

I understand that I can attached the scan copy of the documents such as birth certificate, passport, qualification, employer ref etc.

For the police certificate, do I need to wait for the CO to be assigned before I submit or can just attach? I already have it in hand.

Please kindly advice based on your experience.

Thank you!

Joe


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

I applied for Canberra on march 7th 2011 still no info


----------



## ramykimo (Apr 1, 2011)

Could you please share your CDR with me , I am preparing it nowadays!


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

*CO assigned*

Just to keep u guys posted.

I now have CO assigned just after 1 week submitted my application for 176 online.

Now preparing to provide additional docs requested by CO.

Cheers!:clap2:



joehtut said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my SS from Victoria on 5 Apr 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nad (Apr 4, 2011)

Thilagamdiraviam said:


> I applied for Canberra on march 7th 2011 still no info


I applied for Canberra on 9th Feb 2011. Still waiting for the reply. They are still processing applications received till 17th January. wonder how long do v hav to wait.:confused2:


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes seems to be slow you can email them and ask abt the status. They have mentioned to check with them if there was no reply after 60 days from them


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree that things are slow lately with DIAC,who know what exactly is going on.I sent several PLE to them but no concrete reply even to my C O as well.I hope they are sorting things out for better performance.Any way God s in charge and His will be done.


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

Guys,
What s going on with this 176 gsm priority 2 trend? Its like we are not many or pple are not interested maybe discouraged.
Priority 3 trend is so active and a lot of info, suggestions and advice are posted daily.Infact I go there to see whats going on cos ours is stagnant.
Pls let us be encourage and contribute as often as possibly can,cos there is power in getting info and knowledge shared from those who have towed the line some of us are just starting on.
Pls lets make this work and help one another.
I applied on the 15th of July 2009 and already have a C O, say around Dec 2010, though he is so quite lately.
I am expecting a go ahead to do medicals and police check which he asked me to hold on when I asked him if I could go ahead and do it.
Feel free to share any advice 0r info who have on the whole process by DIAC.
All the best.

Semion


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

I applied July 2009, so u ve someone close at least but I feel a lot of others on the thread are late 2010 and 2011 applicants.
But not to worry, DIAC will surely remember us and take a decision on our applications soon.
All the best.

Semion


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

i applied on 25 jan 2011 fro vic ss.

its been a month when i submitted my funds availbility to smp..

no response so far....


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

Be hopeful Sherazali,U ll get a response soon though they are slowing down presently but if u dont mind,what is your job field?
All the best and keep in touch,we need this thread to be active for us all.


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

semion said:


> Be hopeful Sherazali,U ll get a response soon though they are slowing down presently but if u dont mind,what is your job field?
> All the best and keep in touch,we need this thread to be active for us all.


thanks semoin..


my field is ITC.

i hv applied for information secuirity analyst.

i submit online application on 25th jan 2011..

wat abt u?...


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

They have started processing feb 1 2011 application you are very near to some good news


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi semion,
Can you share the reason as to why the CO has stopped you from going ahead with the medicals and PCC?


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Thilagamdiraviam said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have started processing feb 1 2011 application you are very near to some good news


This feb 2011 is for 175 or 176?? Kindly provide more details as whose application it is? When was it filed? Did he/she got a CO?

More details please!!!

:ranger: :ranger:


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

Dhawal,
I am not sure but he keeps saying I should hold on and that he will let me know when its right for me to go for the tests.
He though wrote me in Jan that I should respond or comment on some issues he raised which I ve since replied to but yet to hear from him since my reply.
I sent a PLE in Feb and he replied saying I should give them more time to take a decision on my application.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

If you dont mind can you share what issues did he raise?


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

176 ACT SMP . ACT has started processing 176 visas dated feb 1st 2011. we had applied for the same on 28th feb


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....

Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.

I had applied fr Vic SS on last week if dec 2010, I think on 27-dec-2010 and got reply today 02-may-2011.

Its valid for 4 months. Hope it helps someone who has also applied!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ininjan

thanks for sharing. and congratulations for the ss.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....
> 
> Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Since you have already applied for 175 you cant go ahead with 176 right?Or you planning to withdraw your 175 application?betwn congrats for your SS.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Since you have already applied for 175 you cant go ahead with 176 right?Or you planning to withdraw your 175 application?betwn congrats for your SS.


Yes. Not planning to go ahead with 176 but thus is just a fallback scenario  a backup plan now


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> If you dont mind can you share what issues did he raise?


The issues were that they could not confirm my employment due to the fact that the phone line didnt connect when they called.Secoundly when my employer got in touch with them on e mail,they queried my surname and son s name appearing on the e mail address.


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here. My husband is the main applicant. 


_____________________________
*TRA Assessment*: January 2011. *State Sponsorship from SA*: March 22, 2011. *176 Applied*: March 25, 2011. *CO Allocation*: soon hopefully


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*ACT SMP Applied 31 Mar*

Hi Folks

Sharing my details.........hoping for the best and soon 


ACT SMP- 176 Applied 31 Mar 2011, IELTS- Band 8 Overall, ANZSCO- 132411 Policy and Planning Managers (ASCO 1291), All Documents provided as per guidelines.
SMP Status Awaited


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

I finally received my PCC from NZ! After more than a month. I sent my form out after receiving the email from my case officer on 29th March 2011 - and the letter I got today says they only received my PCC request on 4th May (???). But i'm happy now that I've got it because it's the last item needed (for now - what my CO asked for).

My timeline is weird - I applied for SA SS last year! Took 10 months to get the reply from them (got it early March) Crazy!

SA SS online application - 29/4/10
SA SS approved - 3/3/11
176 online application - 3/3/11 (had all my docs prepared since April 2010)
CO officer - 29/3/11 (requested for medical and PCC)

When I check my application progress online, all my documents still say "required" (except for medicals which were referred) - should I be worried?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no. keep checking, soon it will be met  wait for a month if you do not hear from them, call them and ask the status


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

Hi All, 

My hubby is a carpenter/joiner. We got SS from SA and we applied for our 176 visa on March 1, 2011. We were assigned our case officer on April 13, 2011 and asked to go ahead and get our medicals and police checks done! Have our medical appointments over the next few weeks (we're a family of 8) and already sent our fingerprints to the FBI. I'll update more once our medicals are finalized and sent in!
Good Luck everyone


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks anj!

hey Southern-Aussie, all the best! 
our application times are almost the same but i'm applying without any dependents.


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

jewoley said:


> thanks anj!
> 
> hey Southern-Aussie, all the best!
> our application times are almost the same but i'm applying without any dependents.


Great...I was wondering though after reading some of the other post, if ours were going really fast or not...

Taking my daughters for their medicals today YAY!!! Can't wait till this is all over! I feel like our lives have been on hold for years now.


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys 
We doing a 176 visa to SA
We were granted out ss for sa on 6th April , our Main application was put in on the 6th of may so we just have to wait now I guess! Any I dears how long we will have to wait, and what the next step is?


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

Next step is waiting to be assigned your case officer then go get your medicals and police checks!!


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi guys
> We doing a 176 visa to SA
> We were granted out ss for sa on 6th April , our Main application was put in on the 6th of may so we just have to wait now I guess! Any I dears how long we will have to wait, and what the next step is?


The wait for case officer shouldn't be too far away - the last I read they were assigning case officers to 176 SS within 2 weeks after receiving the form 1100 from the state. 
The next lot of waiting can be anytime from a month after Medicals are cleared it longer - unsure about that. 

I have my own query, too. I just got my pcc from NZ and sent the scanned copy to my CO. The past few times that I did contact my CO, I will get an automated acknowledgement of the email. This time, not a peep. Should I be concerned that they did not receive my email? Or is it possible sometimes there wouldn't be any automated response?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi guys
> We doing a 176 visa to SA
> We were granted out ss for sa on 6th April , our Main application was put in on the 6th of may so we just have to wait now I guess! Any I dears how long we will have to wait, and what the next step is?


Whoa Gazza1977!!! Sorry for telling you 3 months yesterday about CO allocation. I thought your 176 is family sponsored. It is as jewoley says. State sponsored applicants get a CO in about 2 weeks. Get ready!!!!


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

I logged with DIAC on March 25,2011 and Form 1100 has been received on April 13. We still have no CO until today. I called DIAC 2 days ago and they said our application has been referred to the area processing. Should we worry about this?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

tian said:


> I logged with DIAC on March 25,2011 and Form 1100 has been received on April 13. We still have no CO until today. I called DIAC 2 days ago and they said our application has been referred to the area processing. Should we worry about this?


Naaah you are OK for now. Just wait a bit more, I am sure you will be getting an update soon. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you ausimmi. Hope will get our CO soon. We are Canadian but we were born in Indonesia, can't wait to move to Australia to get closer to our family. 
Good luck to everyone too.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi tian, 

If it's any help, I didn't get my CO within their 1-2 weeks time frame, too. I heard back after about a month. It shouldn't be far off. There was the Easter break in April, that may have slowed down the process time a little.


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for being positive jewoley. I'm crossing all my fingers. Did you get your visa yet? Good luck on your visa. I will post every progress on my application.


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Whoa Gazza1977!!! Sorry for telling you 3 months yesterday about CO allocation. I thought your 176 is family sponsored. It is as jewoley says. State sponsored applicants get a CO in about 2 weeks. Get ready!!!!


Omg that would be so good yer I'm doing a state sponsorship to south aus! What is a 1100 form???? We done a 80 form and a 1276 form and a 956 form!!! Confused now!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Omg that would be so good yer I'm doing a state sponsorship to south aus! What is a 1100 form???? We done a 80 form and a 1276 form and a 956 form!!! Confused now!


It is a form which the state sends to DIAC. Your processing starts ONLY AFTER this form reaches DIAC. If in doubt, call the state or DIAC and inquire about it. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you rreceive any updates from ACT SMP. I applied for ACT SMP on 4th march . Currently they are processing 7th march 2011. Does this mean they have processed the applications before 7th march. if not how long will it take to process my application?


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Visa 176 SS lodged March 25, 2011. Got case officer June 1, 2011. It took a long time they sent first email May 6 but I never got it. They sent it again June 1 after I called them and said it was sent to the wrong one.


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

My timeline as below...
I think their clearing Priority 2 pool as soon as possible...
best of luck for all of you folks...


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I recently got SS from the NT (however my nominated occupation is not in their smp). NT has confirmed that I will get priority 2 but I'm still confused cause according to DIAC my case should be in cat 3. Do you have any idea of which priority i would receive?

thanks and best regards,
Ngoc


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

ntvngoc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got SS from the NT (however my nominated occupation is not in their smp). NT has confirmed that I will get priority 2 but I'm still confused cause according to DIAC my case should be in cat 3. Do you have any idea of which priority i would receive?
> 
> ...


i am feeling quite same situation in my case. I applied for visa under SS Victoria as an IT professional, now victoria has closed for IT professionals, does it mean I am falling in cat-3 or 4. please need some attention of senior expats.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

ntvngoc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got SS from the NT (however my nominated occupation is not in their smp). NT has confirmed that I will get priority 2 but I'm still confused cause according to DIAC my case should be in cat 3. Do you have any idea of which priority i would receive?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your visa application will be processed by DIAC not by NT(I am confused which state it is?), anyways it looks logical if your occupation is not in current SMP how could you be in Cat2, so its Cat 3.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

iminaus said:


> i am feeling quite same situation in my case. I applied for visa under SS Victoria as an IT professional, now victoria has closed for IT professionals, does it mean I am falling in cat-3 or 4. please need some attention of senior expats.


Hi,

Your question is quite baffling, Have you already applied with DIAC or not?
If you have already done and your nominated occupation is still in Vic SMP list, then you are in Cat 2.


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your visa application will be processed by DIAC not by NT(I am confused which state it is?), anyways it looks logical if your occupation is not in current SMP how could you be in Cat2, so its Cat 3.


Hi Jovi,

NT is the Northern Territory, its capital city is Darwin. You can simply open map.google.com to look for where it is.

Yes I have the same feeling like you, but let's see what DIAC says. 2 or 3 is not a matter to me.

Thanks.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your question is quite baffling, Have you already applied with DIAC or not?
> If you have already done and your nominated occupation is still in Vic SMP list, then you are in Cat 2.


thanks jovi,

I have beeb applied in December 2010 for Network Security. your signature shows u had been applied in March last year and nominated CO in Jun 10.. its a long time you wating. what could be the reason delaying in your case.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Health Requirements Finalised - 07/06/2011 

See below for the rest of the visa timeline

I'm guessing if CO needed clarifications or further docs she would have already told me, so now we wait...


----------



## tandjies (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone
I'm new here. Can anyone tell me if there is a general waiting time between states? E.g. between ACT and Tasmania - does one process faster than the other??!


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

ntvngoc said:


> Hi Jovi,
> 
> NT is the Northern Territory, its capital city is Darwin. You can simply open map.google.com to look for where it is.
> 
> ...


Got C/O allocated finally  now it's time to deal with PCC and Medical..


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

ntvngoc said:


> Got C/O allocated finally  now it's time to deal with PCC and Medical..


Dear ntvngoc, Many congrats , hope we ll listen some good news very soon.

IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

congratulations!



ntvngoc said:


> Got C/O allocated finally  now it's time to deal with PCC and Medical..


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you all. I wish you get your c/o soon..

SS e-visa 176 lodged 4-June-2011


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

*Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times after 1st July*

Dear Friends, Please find updates of Processing time as per DIAC website.

*Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities

The below table describes the processing times for the following visa subclasses.


Priority-1 RSMS(subclass 119, 857) Skilled Regional (subclass 887)	
Processing Time:5 – 8 months

Priority-2 ENS(subclass 121, 856) 
Processing Time:5 – 8 months

Priority-3 State Migration Plans (subclass 176, 475, 487, 886) 
Processing Time:12 – 24 months

Priority-4 Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885, 886)	
Processing Time:18 months

Priority-5 All other visas	Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised.
*

Now 176 is moved to P3 and DIAC have increased the processing time for 176 from 12 months to 24 months , on the other hand DIAC have decreased the processing time for 175 to 18 months. How it is going to affect 176 SMP people ? As per my case i was expecting my visa within 12 months but now i have to wait 12 more months 
Please comment ?? 

IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2011)

My visa app went in on the 30th of june i'm priority 2 state sponsorship in WA just have to wait now.


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

mshahzad said:


> Dear Friends, Please find updates of Processing time as per DIAC website.
> 
> *Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities
> 
> ...


In my opinion that time frame (12~24 months) is for new app, if you have been waiting for more than 6 months than you can expect your case to be processed very soon. P2 (now P3) applicants are getting C/O within 2 weeks after valid form 1100 sent to DIAC


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

ntvngoc said:


> In my opinion that time frame (12~24 months) is for new app, if you have been waiting for more than 6 months than you can expect your case to be processed very soon. P2 (now P3) applicants are getting C/O within 2 weeks after valid form 1100 sent to DIAC



Yes dear ntvngoc, i am expecting the same also , I got CO in March and internal security checking is in progress but not sure when they will finish it up. For HRC they are taking around 6 months . . . Lets see when i ll receive request for medical . . . Finger crossed


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

*CO Asking for my Management Contact details*

Today received mail from CO asking for my current office address and my higher management contact details including designation , email address and Phone Numbers. What does it means ? Am I on Job verification stage ? Is it after the security clearance or before that ? My application was Submitted in Nov 2010 (VE 176 Paper Based). Comment Please . . . .

IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|CO Assigned : March 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


----------



## Kangroo (Jul 6, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> Today received mail from CO asking for my current office address and my higher management contact details including designation , email address and Phone Numbers. What does it means ? Am I on Job verification stage ? Is it after the security clearance or before that ? My application was Submitted in Nov 2010 (VE 176 Paper Based). Comment Please . . . .
> 
> IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|CO Assigned : March 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


This is a good sign showing that they are working on your application.

Could you please tell me which team your CO is from? Mine is team 7.

Cheers


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

hi all,

i have SS from SA and got my grant today! Whee! For those who applied before the 1st July change, possibly will get it processed faster than current priority processing (hopefully)

I applied 3/3/11 and got the grant today ( my timeline ) - i think my case is slower as my medical results were referred since 13/4/11 and some people got their medical results finalised within a week of referral!!!

So take heart that it may be quicker than expected.


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kangroo said:


> This is a good sign showing that they are working on your application.
> 
> Could you please tell me which team your CO is from? Mine is team 7.
> 
> Cheers


Hi kangroo jus wondering why u asked about wat team the CO is from does this make a difference???? Ours is Team 4????


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

jewoley said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have SS from SA and got my grant today! Whee! For those who applied before the 1st July change, possibly will get it processed faster than current priority processing (hopefully)
> 
> ...


Many Many congrats Jewoley , your processing was pretty fast . . . Good luck


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally got through to diac today by telephone and found out why i wasnt allocated a CO within their two week timeframe. WA had put the wrong TRN number on the form 1100 that they sent over. I spoke with WA who were really healpful and apologetic. The lady read out my number, which was nothing like the one i gave them. Any way, at least i know now. they are going to resend the form, with the correct number on.

:fingerscrossed: i will now be allocated a CO in around two weeks time.

The really frustrating thing is that i had sent two PLE's to diac in the last month and was essentially told to wait and not bother them. had i been pro active, christ knows when or if this would have been resolved.

now ive got to the bottom of it, time to chill and wait


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks mshahzad!

Wattsbug: oh my! Well at least it's cleared. Your app should be processed fairly quickly now! Phew! Why not start pcc and medical if not already done so?


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

jewoley said:


> Thanks mshahzad!
> 
> Wattsbug: oh my! Well at least it's cleared. Your app should be processed fairly quickly now! Phew! Why not start pcc and medical if not already done so?


Phew indeed! its been the longest 2 months of my life. (yes i know theres a lot more waiting ahead). I knew something was wrong though!. Hopefully now things will fall into place. I plan to sort out PCC in the next week or so. In relation to medicals, i contacted the centre in edinburgh, scotland, to book in at the end of july however they will not allow bookings until i have been asked by a CO and give them some ref number. i said about diac advise decision ready applications etc, however they werent having any of it. At least i can tell the CO this info if they ask why i hadnt had them done as yet.
Never mind. as soon as im told by CO, they have said they will get us seen within 2 weeks, so its not a major problem.

By the way, WA must have known what a mes theyd made because they resent the form 1100 to diac within 10 mins of me coming off the phone to them. They sent me a confirmation email to say that they have resent and to apologise again for any inconvinience. The most annoying thing though is DIAC doing nothing about PLE's i sent. Essentially theyve not picked up the problem. Lesson learned is phone and speak to a real person!!!


----------



## butterfly02 (Jul 8, 2011)

*hello*



anj1976 said:


> hi asif
> 
> i applied in sept 2008 but have not got my visa yet.. i think i might be the pnly one from around that time who has not got her visa


hello everyone.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

butterfly02 said:


> hello everyone.


thats a powerful first post. hello to you too. are you a priority 2 applicant or just lost in flight butterfly


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

After a long wait today I got the Medical & PCC call from my CO, Much relieved from the anxiety of this request.

Cheers and happy weekend


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait today I got the Medical & PCC call from my CO, Much relieved from the anxiety of this request.
> 
> Cheers and happy weekend


Congrats Jovi , Get ready to fly lane: , you have few days only ....
Cheers !!!!


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait today I got the Medical & PCC call from my CO, Much relieved from the anxiety of this request.
> 
> Cheers and happy weekend


Congratulation!


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait today I got the Medical & PCC call from my CO, Much relieved from the anxiety of this request.
> 
> Cheers and happy weekend



Congrats!!!!!! Jovi now start packing for ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz...lane:

dsn


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

Is the request of Medicals/PCC ,means that one would get the visa if the medicals and PCC went okay?

Thanks.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Hassan

The request for pcc and medicals is a good indicator that your application is in the final stages. So yes, if everything is in order and there are no major problems with clearance and medical, you should hear back soon (especially if your status has "medical results finalised")


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Jewoley;

Thanks for your reply ! It means that ,whoever receives the medical and Pcc request,would ultimately land in Australia.

Furthermore,as you have said ,if something was wrong with ones application or due to policy change impact in meantime,whether the application will be refused before requisition of medicals or it will be refused after the formal request /receipt of medicals and pcc by DIAC?


Thanks.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, if one has gotten that far, pcc and medical would be the last hurdle. In saying that, nothing is a 100%. I would imagine unless one has a serious medical problem or a serious criminal offence, it's a matter of time before you'd receive the visa. If one is unfortunate to be rejected, they will be informed why (I think) and they can choose to appeal the decision (I believe apply for a waiver if it's health related?)...then again, no one hopes for that.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

So nice of you!

I am getting the impression by your answer that ,before request of medicals(in my case for 176 WA Sponsored VISA-SMP, after two years of lodging) had the validation of claims,reference checks and security checks processes been completed? After all the formalities have been satisfied,then the Case Officer opts for Medical and PCC request? Isn't it? Are they following standard step by step procedure ?This is what I need to confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

In that case Hassan, I'm not sure. I don't think anyone would know what the exact procedures are unless they work in DIAC. Sorry!
For my case, I wasn't asked for job verification or been told that security checks were carried out. I applied 3/3/11, CO allocated 29/3/11 asking for pcc and medical. Visa granted 7/7/11. The longest wait was between referred medical results and visa grant. My medical results were referred since 13/4/11 and up till 6/7/11, online status was still health requirements outstanding - it was a pleasant surprise to get the email of visa grant. That said, some people got their medical results finalised within a week or even within a day!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem!

Anyways I really appreciate your consideration ! 

Let see what happens with me,I have been requested by CO on 20 June 2011 for Medicals and PCC and I have forwarded my PCC and Medical receipts to my CO.PCC is reflecting "Met" on online application status.Medicals were done seperately ,I have done mine in UAE and my wife and son did their in Pakistan.

Fingers crossed and hoping for the best!

Thanks again and take care!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Jewoley;

What was your VISA Class? Your VISA processing was very fast,what is the reason?Would you please share?What is your occupation?

Thanks


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Jewoley;
> 
> What was your VISA Class? Your VISA processing was very fast,what is the reason?Would you please share?What is your occupation?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hassan, my timeline is here. 

176, SA SS and I'm a pharmacist. Yes, I am blessed to have it granted that quickly but there are cases that are even quicker (mine was "delayed" by referred medicals - I've read on forums that some people got their referred medicals finalised within a day or two!) - I would say my case was within their promised timeline when SMP was still priority 2.

I assume you're in the 176 SMP/SS category as well since you posted your question here?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Jewoley;

Thanks for your prompt response!

Your are very lucky,then !But it took you very long to put all requisite documents in order.Isn't it?

Yes,your assumption is exact! I am WA Sponsored-SMP ,2211-11(Accountant) and Class VE 176.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Ya. Due to the changes from feb2010 onwards,I had lots of hurdles to even be eligible to apply for a visa (you can read the story following link in my timeline's post) but if you go by lodgement date, then it's only 4 months


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah ! This is part of the game! I have also had to improve my IELTS score due to policy change to retain the priority 2 status.And the most blessed change/stoppage was addition of family member-after birth of my son I have had to provide of his Passport/Birth Certificate.You know this "Documentation " is very tough job,especially when one is applying on ones own.


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

*176 SMP - Visa Granted*

Hi Guys

Just to share my happiness. My 176 SMP(Victoria) for Network/Security specialization is granted. It took 3months processing and I am planning to lane: around end of the year. 

After a year of preparation and application, now I need to face another big challenge of relocation. Time to read more of sticky thread and Anj's posts...

Wish you guys also get your grant soon too.

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

joehtut said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to share my happiness. My 176 SMP(Victoria) for Network/Security specialization is granted. It took 3months processing and I am planning to lane: around end of the year.
> 
> ...


Many congrats joehtut :clap2: , its party time 
Can you please share your time line ??
Cheers !


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations!! Joehtut

hope to share such good news from my end too .......soon



joehtut said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to share my happiness. My 176 SMP(Victoria) for Network/Security specialization is granted. It took 3months processing and I am planning to lane: around end of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

joehtut said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to share my happiness. My 176 SMP(Victoria) for Network/Security specialization is granted. It took 3months processing and I am planning to lane: around end of the year.
> 
> ...


fab my friend. well done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations Joe! Great news!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Joehtut;

This is very good news ......many felicitations from my end !

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Jewoley;

Would you please explain,that what does "Further Medicals Results Referred" means?I would have to require further medical tests?Why are medicals referred?

My medical status on online application status is reflecting the above message of referral.

Please explain.


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

joehtut said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to share my happiness. My 176 SMP(Victoria) for Network/Security specialization is granted. It took 3months processing and I am planning to lane: around end of the year.
> 
> ...


Wowwww!!!!!! Gr8 news!!!!!!lane:


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Jewoley;
> 
> Would you please explain,that what does "Further Medicals Results Referred" means?I would have to require further medical tests?Why are medicals referred?
> 
> ...


Most if not all would have medicals "referred". Don't worry. If they need extra tests, you will be informed. Mine was referred for more than 2 months but no extra tests were asked for. They send the results to health operations centre for finalisation. I have read that panel doctors mark applicants as group A (no abnormalities in all tests) or B (any abnormalities even if it's minor). 

Do a search in pomsinoz forum and you can find an email address for HOC if you've been waiting a while and want to know the progress. If it's early days, just be a little patient. I'm sure you'll hear back soon.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Bundle of thanks!

Is the pomsinoz,you have above referred is a member of expat forum?

Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations joe


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

mshahzad said:


> Many congrats joehtut :clap2: , its party time
> Can you please share your time line ??
> Cheers !


Thanks All. I would say my application was pretty straight forward for CO. 

I got my SS in early Apr and immediately applied for 176 with all required documents.

I didn't FL for health & PCC.

CO was assigned within 2 weeks and asked for further information in May for some missing information such as my pay slip, original birth certificate(I only submitted translated one ).

On 24th May, CO asked for health & PCC. I did online health submission and within few days, it was finalized. Took 3 weeks for PCC from Singapore Police and it was mail directly by Singapore Police. I believe upon receiving the PCC, it was approved in 2/3 days.

Now, I have huge list of To-DO list to follow from Dolly as well as Anj. :ranger:

Currently, I am exploring which part of Melbourne to live.

Since, I've been living in Singapore for so many years, I am looking for something similar life style i.e. near to train/tram, shopping, grocery, outdoor activity.

It is difficult for me to judge the locations based on the DIAC/Victoria State web site. 

Could you guys please share with me which part of Melbourne is good place to stay based on your own experience?

Thank you and have a nice days ahead.

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi joe, check my experience so far thread..


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys!!!!!

I have this imp news for 176 GSM visa.I got this today:

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). 
Updated 1 July 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored. 



Important - GSM processing priorities have changed in line with Ministerial Direction No. 50. For details please see here - 

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sh...ty_skilled.htm


Processing Dates 

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer: 

Priority Group 1 

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 15 May 2011
VB 887 (paper): 15 May 2011

_*Priority Group 2 

There are no GSM visa classes in priority group 2 [/COLOR]*_


Priority Group 3 

*Priority 3 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 3 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
VE 176 (paper): 20 June 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
VB 886 (paper): 20 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
VF 475 (paper): 20 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
VC 487 (paper): 20 June 2011

Priority Group 4

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010



For Prior 2 there is nos GSM visa sub class ,It means prior 3 will treat as prior 2....thats good news!!!!!! Ithink


dsn


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

dsn said:


> Guys!!!!!
> 
> I have this imp news for 176 GSM visa.I got this today:
> 
> ...


Dear DSN , Many thanks for sharing this but one thing that is not good for 176 SMP guys in this change is that they have increased the processing time from 12 months to 24 months


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Got this news after vacation....visa granted July 1, 2011.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi mShahzad... but its good that they have no backlog on Priority 1 and 2 .... currently 176 is getting CO Allocated in 2 weeks.... so its not bad at all... 
*
ACT SMP Applied- 4th Apri'11, ACT SMP Approved- 5th July'11 ANZASCO-132411, getting ready to lodge 176 soon!*



mshahzad said:


> Dear DSN , Many thanks for sharing this but one thing that is not good for 176 SMP guys in this change is that they have increased the processing time from 12 months to 24 months


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

conratulations!!:clap2:



tian said:


> Got this news after vacation....visa granted July 1, 2011.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

mshahzad said:


> Dear DSN , Many thanks for sharing this but one thing that is not good for 176 SMP guys in this change is that they have increased the processing time from 12 months to 24 months


no thats not really the case. its been changed from 12 to 18 months to 12 to 24 months. This means that potentially it can take up to 2 years max but can be just as quick as pre 1st july. essentially, they have always had estimated processing times and often it can be sooner than the expected. that will always remain the case.

lets stay positive people


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

tian said:


> Got this news after vacation....visa granted July 1, 2011.


Many Congrats man :clap2:
Cheers!!!


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> no thats not really the case. its been changed from 12 to 18 months to 12 to 24 months. This means that potentially it can take up to 2 years max but can be just as quick as pre 1st july. essentially, they have always had estimated processing times and often it can be sooner than the expected. that will always remain the case.
> 
> lets stay positive people





sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi mShahzad... but its good that they have no backlog on Priority 1 and 2 .... currently 176 is getting CO Allocated in 2 weeks.... so its not bad at all...
> *
> ACT SMP Applied- 4th Apri'11, ACT SMP Approved- 5th July'11 ANZASCO-132411, getting ready to lodge 176 soon!*



Yeah!!! hoping for something good to be happen very soon 
This waiting stage is really frustrating  
IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|CO Assigned : March 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> Dear DSN , Many thanks for sharing this but one thing that is not good for 176 SMP guys in this change is that they have increased the processing time from 12 months to 24 months



Mshazad.

Thanks for the reply.Actually what my opinion about this time increase is to fill the huge gap bw 175 & 176 pending visa.nothing to worry abt.

dsn


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is it possible to change the sponsored state (i.e. from state A to state B) while the visa application is in C/O hand?

Thanks,
Ngoc


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

ntvngoc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is it possible to change the sponsored state (i.e. from state A to state B) while the visa application is in C/O hand?
> 
> ...




I dont think so....

dsn


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> conratulations!!:clap2:


thank you


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> many congrats man :clap2:
> Cheers!!!


thank you!


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats to you Tian !!! That was fast....:clap2:


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. received the email ive been waiting for, for 10 long weeks to confirm that ive been allocated a CO AND all docs met! apart from medicals and PCC, which weve been requested to sort out.

Well pleased!!!


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

wattsbug said:


> Hey everyone. received the email ive been waiting for, for 10 long weeks to confirm that ive been allocated a CO AND all docs met! apart from medicals and PCC, which weve been requested to sort out.
> 
> Well pleased!!!


Congratulations, wattsbug! it's very close to a GRANT letter now!

a question re. your timeline: you only received C/O's email asking for PCC/medical after 10 weeks from the day you got your C/O assigned? 

I got my C/O 2 weeks ago and my status changed to "being processed further" but no email from C/O so far, everything still shows "Required"... thought I need more time..:ranger:

How much time is required for C/O to conduct a preliminary assessment?

Ngoc


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

ntvngoc said:


> Congratulations, wattsbug! it's very close to a GRANT letter now!
> 
> a question re. your timeline: you only received C/O's email asking for PCC/medical after 10 weeks from the day you got your C/O assigned?
> 
> ...


hI the reason it took 10 weeks was because WA had made an error on the form 1100 that they had sent and it took me two months to get to the bottom of it. However once they had sent the correct details it only took a week. My docs are all met too apart from medicals and PCC. 

I havent a clue about prelim assessments by the way.


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

wattsbug said:


> hI the reason it took 10 weeks was because WA had made an error on the form 1100 that they had sent and it took me two months to get to the bottom of it. However once they had sent the correct details it only took a week. My docs are all met too apart from medicals and PCC.
> 
> I havent a clue about prelim assessments by the way.


thanks wattsbug, I will wait for another week and ask DIAC then..


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> Many Congrats man :clap2:
> Cheers!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

wattsbug said:


> Hey everyone. received the email ive been waiting for, for 10 long weeks to confirm that ive been allocated a CO AND all docs met! apart from medicals and PCC, which weve been requested to sort out.
> 
> Well pleased!!!


You're getting closer....wishing you all the best!


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

treb94 said:


> Congrats to you Tian !!! That was fast....:clap2:


Hi!! Thank you. I can't believe it too. I haven't been here for a while. busy with the moving. Good luck with your visa.


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

Yay Our Medicals were completed last week and received in Sydney today!!! Wonder how long until we here from our Case Officer?


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats wattsbug.....all our documents have been met too,PCC were sent yesturday to DIAC and now its jus our medicals which we have on 5th August,this was first available date we could get so only 2 weeks away now....signing contracts on sale of our house at the moment...then its pack up de container time!!!!


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

celticboy39 said:


> Congrats wattsbug.....all our documents have been met too,PCC were sent yesturday to DIAC and now its jus our medicals which we have on 5th August,this was first available date we could get so only 2 weeks away now....signing contracts on sale of our house at the moment...then its pack up de container time!!!!


our medicals are on 5th Aug too, in edinburgh! good luck with them. race to the finish line eh!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> Congrats wattsbug.....all our documents have been met too,PCC were sent yesturday to DIAC and now its jus our medicals which we have on 5th August,this was first available date we could get so only 2 weeks away now....signing contracts on sale of our house at the moment...then its pack up de container time!!!!


You have sold your home......?What an amazing confidence level? Please share your timeline and which state sponsored such a confident guy?

Waiting for reply......"VISA GRANTED"

Best Luck!


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys you can reduce much waiting time if using an ehealth clinic. I've undergone healthcheck yesterday and now my status is "Medical results received"


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You have sold your home......?What an amazing confidence level? Please share your timeline and which state sponsored such a confident guy?
> 
> Waiting for reply......"VISA GRANTED"
> 
> Best Luck!


Not sure I like your tone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

ntvngoc, I wish that was available for us...had to go the old fashioned way by snail mail. Sydney has them just waiting to be reviewed


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

*Called DIAC*

*I called DIAC, After 50 min of waiting i heard a soft voice, How can i help you? 
She asked my Client ID, complete name, DOB and then i started ;
*
*I asked her about my case status and CO because my agent just told me in March 2011 that you have a CO but no further detail so she explained me, A Case officer was assign to my case in February 2011 and he is from Team- 2 and the same was updates to my agent by my CO (Via Mail). They completed internal checks in February 2011 and do not require further documents. They have forwarded my case to "Agencies" for external checks ( Security checks ) in February 2011, in total it might take 6 months or more for Security checks so be patience and wait for further update. Also , she told me that they have received all documents for my spouse that i have submitted in June after getting marry  .*


*IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :22-11-2010|CO Assigned : Feb 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011
*


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hey...thanks this is really good piece of information.....



ntvngoc said:


> Guys you can reduce much waiting time if using an ehealth clinic. I've undergone healthcheck yesterday and now my status is "Medical results received"


----------



## Craig h (Jul 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if my relative has to stay in the same state as i am going to to sponsor me?


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> *I called DIAC, After 50 min of waiting i heard a soft voice, How can i help you?
> She asked my Client ID, complete name, DOB and then i started ;
> *
> *I asked her about my case status and CO because my agent just told me in March 2011 that you have a CO but no further detail so she explained me, A Case officer was assign to my case in February 2011 and he is from Team- 2 and the same was updates to my agent by my CO (Via Mail). They completed internal checks in February 2011 and do not require further documents. They have forwarded my case to "Agencies" for external checks ( Security checks ) in February 2011, in total it might take 6 months or more for Security checks so be patience and wait for further update. Also , she told me that they have received all documents for my spouse that i have submitted in June after getting marry  .*
> ...


Good luck


----------



## raheel (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have recently applied for my registration with Engineers Australia for assesment of my Chemical Engineering Degree.i have also cleared IELTS general with L-7,R-6.5,W-6.5,S-7.5 with overall score of 7.I wonder if i could be able to apply for immigration under subclass 175/176.I have searched and found out that i could be eligible for NSW skilled migration under 475.But the problem is its provisional status.Can u plz guide me are there any states which could accept me with this score of IELTS under 176??


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

raheel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently applied for my registration with Engineers Australia for assesment of my Chemical Engineering Degree.i have also cleared IELTS general with L-7,R-6.5,W-6.5,S-7.5 with overall score of 7.I wonder if i could be able to apply for immigration under subclass 175/176.I have searched and found out that i could be eligible for NSW skilled migration under 475.But the problem is its provisional status.Can u plz guide me are there any states which could accept me with this score of IELTS under 176??


SA accepts ielts score 6.5 each for sponsor, but not sure your skill is in their list. You need to goto their website to check


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

My whole family mmedical showing referred, and the message is " Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing." What does that mean? 
Does that mean our medical result has some issues and they need a further check? Or it's just simply say HOC has finished checking and send the result back to diac?

Tks


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

My medical finalized today, now waiting for the magic email from my angel! :rockon:


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

I did my happy dance last night cause we received our PRV!!! Whoo hoo! Australia bound baby!


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

congratulations Southern Aussie...and all the best for a quick settling in!



Southern-Aussie said:


> I did my happy dance last night cause we received our PRV!!! Whoo hoo! Australia bound baby!


----------



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Southern-Aussie said:


> I did my happy dance last night cause we received our PRV!!! Whoo hoo! Australia bound baby!


Congratulations! :clap2: hope mine come soon!:ranger:


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Southern-Aussie said:


> I did my happy dance last night cause we received our PRV!!! Whoo hoo! Australia bound baby!



Waaoooo... Many Many Congrats Southern-Aussie :clap2::clap2:. . . Good luck for challenges ahead . . .


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All,

To share an update on my timelines

*ACT SMP Applied- 4th Apri'11, ACT SMP Approved- 5th July'11 ANZASCO-132411, GSM 176 Lodged 4 Aug 2011, ACT Confirmed to DIAC on SMP- 8 Aug 2011* 


What's next..... how long before CO is allotted and what will be the next steps??

Sunita


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

All our medicals recieved and finalised.....playing the waiting game again now!!!!! Vetassess lodged 02/11...vetassess pa 04/11...SS SA lodged 04/11...SS granted 05/11...e-visa lodged 06/11...PCC recieved 07/11...Meds finalised 08/11....awaiting VISA!!!!


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

congrats!!


celticboy39 said:


> All our medicals recieved and finalised.....playing the waiting game again now!!!!! Vetassess lodged 02/11...vetassess pa 04/11...SS SA lodged 04/11...SS granted 05/11...e-visa lodged 06/11...PCC recieved 07/11...Meds finalised 08/11....awaiting VISA!!!!


----------



## Oz_aspirant (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all!

Hope everyone's well and in good spirits.

I want to apply for WA State Sponsorship (231111-Aeroplane Pilot). The problem is that, the assessing authority for my profession, CASA, will only assess Commercial Pilot License either issued by CASA itself or one that has been converted to a CASA license by travelling to Australia and going through the conversion process. 

I have no problem in going to Australia for my license conversion, but I just want to know whether WA govt will sponsor me or not. Sure, my profession is there on their list of skills in demand, places are also available, but there are no details given like min experience reqd, or type of aircraft flown etc. so going through the hassle of travelling to australia and getting my license converted (takes approx 3 months), and then not getting state sponsorship would be a disaster.

i tried contacting the immigration deptt of WA but they did not respond. Can someone on this forum plz help me out, maybe point me towards some place where i can find help?

I'll be grateful...thanks in advance


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

celticboy39 said:


> All our medicals recieved and finalised.....playing the waiting game again now!!!!! Vetassess lodged 02/11...vetassess pa 04/11...SS SA lodged 04/11...SS granted 05/11...e-visa lodged 06/11...PCC recieved 07/11...Meds finalised 08/11....awaiting VISA!!!!


Waaooo . . . Your processing is pretty fast . . . Congrats . . .:clap2:


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

*Hi friends , here is summary of a mail received from CO against PLE raised by my agent .*

*Please be advised that this application is undegoing routine external processing, which can take many months to be finalised. Health requirements have not been requested at this stage due to the timeframe these external checks can take, and hence if health is completed too early it can exipre prior to the external checks clearing, cause undue expense for the clients if they need to be redone, and/or may leave the applicants with a very short Initial Entry Date to meet if they are done too early.

Please advise that they will be requested to undergo Health & Character clearances once the routine checks have been completed.*

My case was forwarded in Feb 2011 for external checks and still my CO is saying it can take many months :confused2:

Need a magic to reduce this external processing time . . .


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Everyone jus had to let you all know that we got our VISAS yesturday....so happy cant wait for our big move down under.....hope all you that are still waiting get your visas real soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> Waaooo . . . Your processing is pretty fast . . . Congrats . . .:clap2:


Thanks mshahzad.....and to add to that we got our visas yesturday.......Australia here we come..lane:


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

celticboy39 said:


> Thanks mshahzad.....and to add to that we got our visas yesturday.......Australia here we come..lane:


Waaooo.... Again Many Congrats . . . Can you please share your time line


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

time-line as follows...SS Approved (SA):05-2011...176 visa Application submitted:01-06-2011...CO Assigned:12-06-2011...PCC recieved:06-2011...Medicals submitted:08-08-2011...Visa granted 12-08-2011...


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

celticboy39 said:


> time-line as follows...SS Approved (SA):05-2011...176 visa Application submitted:01-06-2011...CO Assigned:12-06-2011...PCC recieved:06-2011...Medicals submitted:08-08-2011...Visa granted 12-08-2011...


It seems visa processing for SS take avg 8 to 12 weeks only. For my case, it took 12 weeks. Glad to see that kind of processing speed.

Wish we all lane: before end of the year and live peacefully...


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

Approve today !!!!!
Bless you all guys !!!!


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

treb94 said:


> Approve today !!!!!
> Bless you all guys !!!!


Many Congrats :clap2:


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello 
I applied last September 1,2010 and my visa is already allocated to a case officer last August 1, 2011. Currently I'm on the process supplying the additional requirements such as medicals and police clearance. I was shocked to find out that it is required for non-migrating dependents to have their medicals too. 
By the way, do you have any idea on what's the next thing to do? Is it required to have an interview from the Australian Embassy?


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Laarni said:


> I was shocked to find out that it is required for non-migrating dependents to have their medicals too.


where did u find about medicals requirement for non-migrating dependants?

..


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

My case officer told me about this... that it is required for all members of the family unit to complete their medicals even if they're not migrating with me


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Not required , I had just checked this with our agent today since we are heading for ours on 24th Aug...- it says Non-immigrating members of the family unit need to take the medical checks, so it means that if any of the children or the spouse in the family unit are not migrating the person needs to go for the medicals. Does not include Parents/In-laws even if they are residing with you currently.

Sunita


iminaus said:


> where did u find about medicals requirement for non-migrating dependants?
> 
> ..


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Not required , I had just checked this with our agent today since we are heading for ours on 24th Aug...- it says Non-immigrating members of the family unit need to take the medical checks, so it means that if any of the children or the spouse in the family unit are not migrating the person needs to go for the medicals. Does not include Parents/In-laws even if they are residing with you currently.
> 
> Sunita


I thought it was only for non migrating children under the age of 18?

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Not required , I had just checked this with our agent today since we are heading for ours on 24th Aug...- it says Non-immigrating members of the family unit need to take the medical checks, so it means that if any of the children or the spouse in the family unit are not migrating the person needs to go for the medicals. Does not include Parents/In-laws even if they are residing with you currently.
> 
> Sunita


My case officer told me that medical should be undergone by any member of my family unit. This means your partner/spouse and any dependents (children).


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Laarni said:


> hmm.. this kinda confused me. My case officer insisted that medical should be undergone by any member of my family unit. This means your partner/spouse and any dependents (children).


That is correct, but under 18 years old, I think they deem over 18's as non dependant. Unless they have changed the rules from 1st July 2012, but I'm not aware of this. I have 2 children over 18 that are not coming with me and have not been advised that they now need medicals. 

That's as much as I can help 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bunyip02 said:


> That is correct, but under 18 years old, I think they deem over 18's as non dependant. Unless they have changed the rules from 1st July 2012, but I'm not aware of this. I have 2 children over 18 that are not coming with me and have not been advised that they now need medicals.
> 
> That's as much as I can help 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


I meant from July 2011 *

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

wattsbug said:


> hI the reason it took 10 weeks was because WA had made an error on the form 1100 that they had sent and it took me two months to get to the bottom of it. However once they had sent the correct details it only took a week. My docs are all met too apart from medicals and PCC.
> 
> I havent a clue about prelim assessments by the way.



hi,
wat docs did WA request as proof for financial sustenance for ur state sponsorships application?


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Need your help in this. I have applied for 176 (SA) on 20/10/2011 and have a few questions in this regard.

1. In the Family Members section, I have supplied the info. for my parents and siblings and not of my Spouse's, because there was no provision of pointing out who is associated with whom. Have I made a mistake?

2. Will I know that the form 1100 was received by DIAC? I have received the confirmation email from SA though.

3. The timeline for High Risk countries is shown as 24 months, will it take this much time?

4. We will go for PCC and Meds once the CO requests them, right?

Thanks,
Saqib


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

msaqib said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your help in this. I have applied for 176 (SA) on 20/10/2011 and have a few questions in this regard.
> 
> ...


answer 3.
Pakistan is a High risk country so you can expect the visa to take this much time...also you have applied under 176(family) visa so i think it takes a little bit longer as compared to 176(skill) visa...i might be wrong but I think that i read this somewhere..

answer 4.
Medicals should be done only after the CO requests but PCC can be done earlier and you can send them before hand but the problem is that PCC is valid for only 12 months.So its a tricky situation: get them before hand and you might be able to save time (if the CO asks them before they expire) or you might have to get them done again...

If you can roughly guess the time period and you feel confident that the CO will ask for PCC in the next 5-6 months then go ahead and get them..


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> answer 3.
> Pakistan is a High risk country so you can expect the visa to take this much time...also you have applied under 176(family) visa so i think it takes a little bit longer as compared to 176(skill) visa...i might be wrong but I think that i read this somewhere..
> 
> answer 4.
> ...


Thank you for the response Lifeisgood. I applied for 176 under SMP and got sponsored from SA. Doesn't it come under skills visa? The reason I am confused about the PCC is, that I have lived in Sweden for a couple of years in the past and was thinking of requesting the PCC from there. As I feel that it should remain valid as I no longer live there. But anyways, I think I'll wait a little before proceeding.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

msaqib said:


> Thank you for the response Lifeisgood. I applied for 176 under SMP and got sponsored from SA. Doesn't it come under skills visa? The reason I am confused about the PCC is, that I have lived in Sweden for a couple of years in the past and was thinking of requesting the PCC from there. As I feel that it should remain valid as I no longer live there. But anyways, I think I'll wait a little before proceeding.


176 comes under skill sponsored visa...

PCC is required for all countries you have lived in the past 10 years..so I guess you should get it from Sweden.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

msaqib said:


> Thank you for the response Lifeisgood. I applied for 176 under SMP and got sponsored from SA. Doesn't it come under skills visa? The reason I am confused about the PCC is, that I have lived in Sweden for a couple of years in the past and was thinking of requesting the PCC from there. As I feel that it should remain valid as I no longer live there. But anyways, I think I'll wait a little before proceeding.


If its a short stay then mostly CO won's ask. If not, then you better check the sweden PCC timelines and arrange for the PCC in the interim.

Cheers.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Dear All

As Priority 2 176 SMP applicant i Just want to share my status with you. You can see my detailed time lines in my signature. 

*After 11 and half months long security checks i had received my Medical request on 01/11/2011. *

*Previous Online Status*

1-every thing (except Medical)changed to *MET* when CO was assigned on *17/11/2010*
2- FORM80 was listed as *REQUESTED*

*Current Online Status*

1- FORM 80 Changed to *MET *on *01/11/2011* ( i think it means External or Security checks are over)
2- Medical and PCC related docs are listed as *REQUESTED*

Good luck to all of You


----------



## telynn (Jun 28, 2011)

*procedure to get 176 visa*

dear all,


let me clarify my understanding to get 176 visa.


ACS --> get IELTS 7.0 --> get sponsor (state or relative) --> apply visa

processing time for state sponsor is about 6 months.

processing time for visa is about 1 - 2 years.


am i correct?

If i don't have IELTS 7.0 each i can't continue. right?

Thanks for your answers..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

msaqib said:


> Thank you for the response Lifeisgood. I applied for 176 under SMP and got sponsored from SA. Doesn't it come under skills visa? The reason I am confused about the PCC is, that I have lived in Sweden for a couple of years in the past and was thinking of requesting the PCC from there. As I feel that it should remain valid as I no longer live there. But anyways, I think I'll wait a little before proceeding.


what is the procedure to apply for SA ss ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> what is the procedure to apply for SA ss ?


SA Occupation in demand list :

Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability

SA SS requirements :

State sponsorship requirements: South Australia

Online Application :

Online Application :: Make The Move

Once applied, you have to send the hardcopies also to the adelaide office. Processing time one month.

Cheers.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> SA Occupation in demand list :
> 
> Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability
> 
> ...


thanks...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, Today Alhamdulillah I received my Medical/PCC request.

..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Visa Granted....*

Hello All,

I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! lane:

Wishing you all 'Good Luck' and All the best for the applications awaiting CO allocation / Visa Grant. 

Cheers.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! lane:
> 
> ...


Congratulationsssssssssssssssss


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Congratulationsssssssssssssssss


Thank You


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! lane:
> 
> ...


Congratulations.... Which state you are heading to? What's your timeline?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Congratulations.... Which state you are heading to? What's your timeline?


Thank You.

Moving to WA.... timeline from ACS application to Visa Grant -> Total 3 Months and 20 days in total. 

This includes a highlight of WA SS application and approval happened on the same day.. 

Cheers!


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

congrats bro...if my application get approved i will move to WA too..

hope to see you someday...


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

edited


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Congratulations!!!*



MaddyOZ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! lane:
> 
> ...


------------------------------------

MaddyOZ, many congratulations mate! 

Thanks, Sri


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

gunpuwder said:


> congrats bro...if my application get approved i will move to WA too..
> 
> hope to see you someday...


Thank You !!  Good Luck.

Cheers...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

QA Manager said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> MaddyOZ, many congratulations mate!
> 
> Thanks, Sri


Thank You Sri.

Hope your application process is on full swing...All the best and Good Luck.

Cheers !!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks msaqib. Wishing you a speedy Visa Grant 

Good Luck. All the best! Cheers


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

It would be very helpful if you can suggest me on the query below.

I have got positive ACS and on Nov 9th 2011 got VIC SS approved for subclass 176, now i have to apply for PR (time limit is 4 month ie., before March 2012), however I want to include my Spouse in my application but she has to clear her IELTS to show that she has functional english command. since her passport got delivered late, she can now write the IELTS in first week of Jan 2012 and result will be declared around 20th Jan. 
so my query is should I wait till Jan 20th 2012 and apply together or is it better to apply immediately and later apply for my spouse? (additional charge of 2500$ has to be paid if applied later) Though the time limit for VIC SS is till March 2012.
and currently how much time do they take for Visa processing.

Please advice.

Thanks,
Skj


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have SS validity till March 2012, its better to wait for your wife to complete the IELTS and then apply for 176 Visa.

Good Luck and Congrats on the VIC SS Approval.

Cheers.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> It would be very helpful if you can suggest me on the query below.
> 
> ...


Hi skjworld, Congratz on Vic SS. i have applied for the same and waiting for outcome. Can you pls let me know when did u apply and when u got ur approval? what is ur occ code?

I am planning to give letter from school, ug and pg certificate for spouse english language proofs. can't you do something like that? i read on other threads that this letter worked for them.


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks msaqib. Wishing you a speedy Visa Grant
> 
> Good Luck. All the best! Cheers


Thanks MaddyOZ,

Grant in less then 4 months time including ACS!!! That was awesome mate. I hope to get a speedy grant too. Currently waiting for meds and pcc to be requested soon hopefully.

Best regards and wishes for your future.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks MAddyOZ, I was only concerned about the Visa processing time If I apply in Jan 2012. Any idea how much time it takes for granting visa?

My Occ code is 262111--DBA

Thanks again.
Skj


MaddyOZ said:


> If you have SS validity till March 2012, its better to wait for your wife to complete the IELTS and then apply for 176 Visa.
> 
> Good Luck and Congrats on the VIC SS Approval.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi dreamaus,

I applied for Vic SS in Oct first week n got approval in Nov second week, 35 days approx.
All the best n hope you get the aproval soon.
Skj


dreamaus said:


> Hi skjworld, Congratz on Vic SS. i have applied for the same and waiting for outcome. Can you pls let me know when did u apply and when u got ur approval? what is ur occ code?
> 
> I am planning to give letter from school, ug and pg certificate for spouse english language proofs. can't you do something like that? i read on other threads that this letter worked for them.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks MAddyOZ, I was only concerned about the Visa processing time If I apply in Jan 2012. Any idea how much time it takes for granting visa?
> 
> My Occ code is 262111--DBA
> 
> ...


CO allocation will not take more than 21 days. If PCC, MEDS are front loaded and you have all the required docs met then you will get straight forward grant. 
If not then keep the timeline as per the PCC, MED and other requested docs to be provided in the approval calculation. 

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> CO allocation will not take more than 21 days. If PCC, MEDS are front loaded and you have all the required docs met then you will get straight forward grant.
> If not then keep the timeline as per the PCC, MED and other requested docs to be provided in the approval calculation.
> 
> Good Luck.
> ...


Hi MaddyOZ, in other thread I came to know that DIAC updates in their site on till which month applicants for 175 is taken, do we have any such thing for 176 applicants? You got ur CO allocation in 21 days after applying?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Hi MaddyOZ, in other thread I came to know that DIAC updates in their site on till which month applicants for 175 is taken, do we have any such thing for 176 applicants? You got ur CO allocation in 21 days after applying?


Yes I got in 20 days. All 176 State sponsorship (priority3) applications u will get the CO within the same time. You can chk the processing time frame for CO allocations in www.immi.gov.au website same page like 175 u will be able to c for 176 as well.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Hi MaddyOZ, in other thread I came to know that DIAC updates in their site on till which month applicants for 175 is taken, do we have any such thing for 176 applicants? You got ur CO allocation in 21 days after applying?


The following is the update which came on 5 Dec -

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

It says for 176, all applications filed before 20 Nov 2011 have been allocated a CO.......

I dont know how they start allocating, first LR countries then HR countries, and yep the trend is 2 weeks after filing application you can get a CO.....Bt I am really unsure of this........21 days looks good time.......

Bt my question is what if you dont get a CO in 21 days, or even after the next update suppose your timeline is there but you havent gotten CO........I guess I am being negative :tongue1:

Anyways fingers crossed, hope this 2 week or 21 days timeline is true in case of all applications :boxing:

All the best...!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

many times you do have a CO, they do not update the online status but are very much on your application, probably checking your documents, if there is a delay, say over a couple of months and no one contacts you, calling them is worth it.. but hold your horses, we waited 2 n half years for teh visa, u got to wait


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! lane:
> 
> ...


Congrats MaddyOz;
thats great news...
good luck..
and keep us posted on further developments..

:clap2:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Congrats MaddyOz;
> thats great news...
> good luck..
> and keep us posted on further developments..
> ...


Thanks lifeisgood  I will post it for sure...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks lifeisgood  I will post it for sure...


what is your timeline,,
which state are you going to ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> what is your timeline,,
> which state are you going to ?


Please check this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/96427-got-mate.html thread.

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Please check this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/96427-got-mate.html thread.
> 
> Cheers


thats the shortest processing time that I have seen..
congrats...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> thats the shortest processing time that I have seen..
> congrats...


Thanks.

WA SS - Same day approval made all the difference. You can save ample one month time in this 

Cheers.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> WA SS - Same day approval made all the difference. You can save ample one month time in this
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah you are rite about that...
BTW how does this validation/stamping issue work ? 
I mean you got the 176 visa a few days back, so if I am not wrong then you "HAVE" to go to australia within one year...also I have read on this forum that some people go there to get the visa "validated/stamped"..what does this mean ? 
what if you go to aus. and get your visa thing done and after that you decide to come back for one year to india? Is this possible?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Visa Evidencing means getting the visa label pasted in ur passport.This can be done by gng to the australian consulate with the grant letter printout.

Visa Validation means within the initial entry date making an entry to validate ur PR visa.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ismokoybisdak (Dec 8, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Moving to WA.... timeline from ACS application to Visa Grant -> Total 3 Months and 20 days in total.
> 
> ...



WOW! that was fast... congratulations!!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ismokoybisdak said:


> WOW! that was fast... congratulations!!!


Thank you...

Cheers !

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Maddy/Senior members,

I am filling the online application for GSM and have two queries:

1. I have filled all the information and I reached till the visa fees payment page but no where I found an option to attach the documents. When should I attach my documents? Is it after visa fees payment? Also, I have both notarized document and original doc, which one should I attach?

2. Its asking to list the countries lived for more than one year in last 10 year, I went to USA twice from 2007 to 2008 for 7 months and 4 months respectively, do I have to write my India address first from 2001 to 2007 + 3 months when I came back to India from USA and then 2007 to 2008 two times visited USA, so USA address ?

Please clarify these queries. I would really appreciate your quick response on this.

Thanks,
Skj




MaddyOZ said:


> CO allocation will not take more than 21 days. If PCC, MEDS are front loaded and you have all the required docs met then you will get straight forward grant.
> If not then keep the timeline as per the PCC, MED and other requested docs to be provided in the approval calculation.
> 
> Good Luck.
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

skjworld said:


> Hi Maddy/Senior members,
> 
> I am filling the online application for GSM and have two queries:
> 
> ...


I guess the option to upload docs. will come after the fees has been paid.
Attach the original one..There's nothing like the REAL ONE..


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Lifeisgood. 

I would really appreciate if anyone who have already applied online can reply/confirm the same.



lifeisgood said:


> I guess the option to upload docs. will come after the fees has been paid.
> Attach the original one..There's nothing like the REAL ONE..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Hi Maddy/Senior members,
> 
> I am filling the online application for GSM and have two queries:
> 
> ...


Skj

After u complete the application..you will get an acknowledgement mail. In that u will get the details of all links including the one to upload the docs.

You have ample time post lodgement to upload the docs upto 40mb in total.

On the address mention d stay details in ascending sequence from 2001 to till now. so inbetween if der is any break journey to US u can very well mention it. Dont combine the trips mention it as it is with the details of the stay.

Good Luck and All the best.

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply MaddyOZ.

Could you please let me know should I attach the original doc's or notarized doc which I have sent to ACS earlier ?

Regards,
Skj


MaddyOZ said:


> Skj
> 
> After u complete the application..you will get an acknowledgement mail. In that u will get the details of all links including the one to upload the docs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the quick reply MaddyOZ.
> 
> Could you please let me know should I attach the original doc's or notarized doc which I have sent to ACS earlier ?
> 
> ...


Both would do,whichever is convenient for you.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all, and good luck with your applications...

Could someone help me with the following questions, please?

1. Which is better, to submit paper application (via courier) or to submit it online...?

2. Which link do I use to lodge a 176 (State Sponsorship) online? (emphasis on 'ONLINE')

_P.S. I did my research and the only link I found was the following Professionals and other Skilled Workers - Online Applications

Could someone confirm it's the right link, please?_

3. What payment method do I use? Credit Card or otherwise?

Any details you share is highly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello Mirette,

I have a few questions if you may...

1. Did you apply from Egypt? If yes, did you apply online?
2. How did you pay the visa fees, Credit Card or otherwise?

Any details you share is highly appreciated, Thank you in advance.




Mirette said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied for 176 visa since July 2010 but my sponsorship from WA was approved by DIAC only on December 2010 as the SMP wasn't released untill then. afterwards , i was set to priority 2, and now i'm just waiting to get a CO, i just wonder how long do i have to wait ...


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck Joehtut,

If not personal, could you share with us what type of additional docs were requested from you by the CO, please? Appreciate your help.




joehtut said:


> Just to keep u guys posted.
> 
> I now have CO assigned just after 1 week submitted my application for 176 online.
> 
> ...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

code_artist said:


> Hi all, and good luck with your applications...
> 
> Could someone help me with the following questions, please?
> 
> ...


Replied to this on another thread, you had put this question......Cheers


----------



## Barx (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Have a few questions regarding the State Govt Sponsored Skill Migration (sub class 176). Hope can get some insights from members here.

1) Roughly how long will the application process take. I read from the immi website that estimated waiting time is around 12 months for sub class 176, does that time frame vary much?

2) Does sponsorship from different state govt carry different piriority thus different waiting time?

3) How stringient are the state government in terms of enforcing the requirement to reside within the state for 2 years? In the event I am not able to obtain desirable employment in my sponsor state, am I allowed to seek employment in another state? 

4) Are there official ways of doing points 3) or do I have to move to another state secretly? How actively do the state government track residents who are under the SMP? And what sort of consequences will one face if he fails to comply with the 2 year resident requirement set out by the state?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Barx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have a few questions regarding the State Govt Sponsored Skill Migration (sub class 176). Hope can get some insights from members here.
> 
> ...


Hi Barx,

1) The timeline given is average processing timeline. Looking at the recent average, once you lodge 176, they allocate you a CO within 4 weeks. Further processing depends on numbers of factors like security checks, LR/HR country, etc.

2) No, all 176 will have same priority unless your job code gets dropped from occupation list. Only difference is, states have their own processing speeds which vary across.

3) You need to give written and signed commitment, which is treated as an agreement to live in that state and support yourself in case of contingencies.

4) DIAC changes rules frequently. There is high chance it can affect PR renewal or citizenship bid later when they find out. Currently there are no rules, but they can track for sure. So, it is advised not to be involved in such act, rather apply 175, and wait a bit longer but gives you independence.

All the best 

Hopefully your questions are answered, research the forum :ranger: you might find answer to many question ya mind.

Or give a shout here


----------



## Barx (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Varunsal for your fast and insightful reply!!

Re the below point: 
"2) No, all 176 will have same priority unless your job code gets dropped from occupation list. Only difference is, states have their own processing speeds which vary across."

Can I just confirm that the occupation list you are refering to is the SMP occupation list and not the SOL for 175 applicants?

I was told that the state govt just send out surveys every now and then to check up on you. If that is the case then how would they even come to know you have moved to another state? (assuming surveys are done electronically.)

Thanks


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Barx said:


> Thanks Varunsal for your fast and insightful reply!!
> 
> Re the below point:
> "2) No, all 176 will have same priority unless your job code gets dropped from occupation list. Only difference is, states have their own processing speeds which vary across."
> ...


Hi,

Yep, talking of SOL, I am not sire what happens if it gets dropped from SMP.

Yes, they send out surveys. Other than that, as soon as you arrive you need to update your address, and it needs to be updated everytime you change. This way they keep your track.

If you have skepticism, dont go down 176 road. Go for 175.

Cheers


----------



## Barx (Jan 11, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, talking of SOL, I am not sire what happens if it gets dropped from SMP.
> 
> ...


Hi Varunsal, 

Unfortunately I don't qualify for 175 as my occupation (banking related job) is not on the SOL so 176 is my only realistic shot. 

If all the state govt does is send out survey and require you to provide a residential address, then it's not too difficult to get around the system isn't it? All one need is a friend living in the sponsor state to process all the survey.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Barx said:


> Hi Varunsal,
> 
> Unfortunately I don't qualify for 175 as my occupation (banking related job) is not on the SOL so 176 is my only realistic shot.
> 
> If all the state govt does is send out survey and require you to provide a residential address, then it's not too difficult to get around the system isn't it? All one need is a friend living in the sponsor state to process all the survey.


wow Barx 

You are getting it wrong......And seriously we don't discuss issues against forum rules here on forum :ranger:

Really one needs to go down 176 line only when committed to state as there is a high chance DIAC is gonna get cracking on the defaulters.......

If you anyways get a good job in the state whats the issue......

All the best!!!!


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys !!!
Yesterday again i have received a mail from my CO and he was asking the almost same info what he asked in last two mails, even though he was asking me about my marital status (Surprised!!!!) , while i had already submitted form 80 (with all the documents) for my partner in Last May just after i got married. 
Dear Experts !!! tell me what I should expect and what story these mails say ??? I am confused and have no idea where my case is going.

*EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Approved: 01-06-2010|SS Applied : 10-2010 |SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 Submitted :22-11-2010|CO Assigned : Feb 2011|External Check Ref: Feb 2011 | Form 80 for Spouse: May 2011| CO Contacted: Nov,Dec 2011, Feb 2012| PCC/Medi : ???*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Its not a trick question! Your CO has asked you to confirm you maritial status thats all! Answer them asap, the longer you hold off the less work they are doing on your application!


----------

